# Can I eat frozen yogurt?



## My Life is Sad (Jun 28, 2011)

its been 3 weeks since ive eaten something that tastes good.I've been in fear of food so i've really barely eaten anything But my mom bought my a Ben&Jerrys Frozen Yogurt (half baked: have cookie dough and brownie chunks in it)I want to eat it so bad but I'm scared..I have IBS-D triggered by anxiety and almost every food i love...can i eat it??


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Every person has different things they can eat, I can eat yogurt, others cant. You have to try. Just remember you dont get a reaction immediately it can take hours or days so it is difficult to know what food it is. Sometimes it is just eating not the food.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well see how you do... But sometimes when I was questioning something as to whether it would bother me or not.. I would take an imodium with it.And the bottom line.... sometimes the treat is just worth the D. LOLBon Appetit!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

As BQ says,take some imodium with it and take as many as you need,we have to eat or else we become even more ill and thats not good at all.


----------

